# ما هو إمتداد برنامج NC Studio ؟؟



## Hong10 (11 يونيو 2011)

اشتريت cnc جديد منزلت برنامج NC Studio>> ما هو أصل الامتداد يلي يشتغل مع البرنامج ويتوافق معاه ؟


----------



## Hong10 (12 يونيو 2011)

سؤال عبيط .. عشان هيك ما في ردود ؟؟


----------



## chawkiz (13 يونيو 2011)

plt و dxf


----------



## داود بن داود (3 أكتوبر 2011)

nc,Eng and DXF


----------



## salah_design (10 أكتوبر 2011)

hong10 قال:


> سؤال عبيط .. عشان هيك ما في ردود ؟؟


اخي لا تستهين باي سؤال كان بسيط او صعب


----------

